# ανήκει-άνηκε



## Costas (Jul 21, 2012)

Γλωσσαμυντορικές κορόνες του Σωκράτη Τσιχλιά (Τσίχλια;) στην Καθημερινή, για τον παρατατικό "άνηκε" του ρήματος ανήκω. Και εξανίσταται που δεν σήκωσε κάποιος ιεραρχικά ανώτερος το ακουστικό να πατάξει τον ιερόσυλο δημοσιογράφο ο οποίος εφάρμοσε ασυνείδητα, όπως τόσοι άλλοι, την αναλογία με πάμπολλα παροξύτονα ρήματα που ανεβάζουν τον τόνο στους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους, και κατεξοχήν με το επαμφοτερίζον στην αρχαία φάση του και ηχητικά ολόιδιο σχεδόν "ανοίγω": ανέωιγον/ήνοιγον->άνοιγα, ανέωιξα/ήνοιξα->άνοιξα.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 21, 2012)

Μου αρέσει που ξεκινάει το άρθρο μιλώντας για "_κατακρήμνιση κάθε συστήματος αξιών, ορθού λόγου, σταθερών κανόνων, όλων αυτών κοντολογίς που αποτελούν τα στηρίγματα μιας δημοκρατικής πολιτείας_" (!), και για να τεκμηριώσει τη βαρύγδουπη τοποθέτησή του φέρνει ως παράδειγμα το γεγονός ότι κάποιος δημοσιογράφος έκανε ένα γλωσσικό λάθος τρεις φορές σε πέντε λεπτά. Φαντάσου να το είχε κάνει τέσσερις φορές! Θα είχε καταρρεύσει όχι μόνο η χώρα αλλά και ο πλανήτης ολόκληρος. 

Και επειδή έχω κάνει κι εγώ το συγκεκριμένο γλωσσικό λάθος πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, μπορώ πια να νιώσω περήφανος για τη δική μου μικρή συμβολή στην κατακρήμνιση του ορθού λόγου και του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2012)

Ναι, και αυτό το σκουπίδι θεωρείται αξιοδημοσίευτο 'άρθρο γνώμης'. Τάλαινα Ελλάς!


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2012)

Κι εγώ το πρόσεξα το άρθρο αυτό και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί είναι λάθος το "άνηκε" -εναλλακτικός δημοτικός τύπος είναι, που τον χρησιμοποίησαν δόκιμοι λογοτέχνες, όπως ο Χατζηαργύρης (του Θρύλου του Κωσταντή). Αν θέλει να μην αποκλίνουμε ούτε ρούπι από τον ίσιο δρόμο, να μην γράφει κι αυτός "της προϊούσης" -αμάν πια!


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Της οικονομικής κατάρρευσης της Ελλάδας έχει προηγηθεί, νομίζω, κατακρήμνιση κάθε συστήματος αξιών, ορθού λόγου, σταθερών κανόνων, όλων αυτών κοντολογίς που αποτελούν τα στηρίγματα μιας δημοκρατικής πολιτείας.

Στην εισαγωγή θα μείνω κι εγώ. Αυτές οι υπερβολές δείχνουν διαζύγιο με τον ορθό λόγο. Και, προφανώς, δεν πιστεύω ότι η κατάρρευσή μας οφείλεται σε παρόμοιες υπερβολές...

(Αν κάνετε εκπομπή και πείτε «άνηκε», δεν θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Αλλά στα γραφτά το διορθώνω, να εξηγούμαστε. Για να ξέρετε τι γλίτωσε ο Χατζηαργύρης.)
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 22, 2012)

Εγώ αυτό με τον Χατζηαργύρη δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Ο λόγος του μετράει περισσότερο από ας πούμε 10,000 Ελλήνων και είναι σημαντικό να το αναφέρουμε;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ αυτό με τον Χατζηαργύρη δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Ο λόγος του μετράει περισσότερο από ας πούμε 10,000 Ελλήνων και είναι σημαντικό να το αναφέρουμε;



Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, σε μια παλαιότερη συζήτηση στο translatum, ο Dr Moshe έγραφε: 

Το ρήμα ἀνήκω είναι ήδη αρχαίο (ομόρριζα σύνθετα είναι ο μετοχικός τύπος καθ-ῆκον και το τριτοπρόσωπο προσ-ήκει «αρμόζει, ταιριάζει») και σχηματίζει κανονικά παρατατικό ἀνῆκον (γ΄ πρόσ. ἀνῆκε). Το σχήμα κληροδοτήθηκε στη Νέα Ελληνική και αυτός παραμένει ο γραμματικά σωστός τύπος: ανήκα, ανήκες, ανήκε.

Από γλωσσολογικής πλευράς, ωστόσο, έχει πάντοτε νόημα να εμβαθύνουμε λίγο στην αιτία τού λάθους. Στις μεγάλες μορφολογικές κατηγορίες των νεοελληνικών ρημάτων οι παρελθοντικοί χρόνοι δηλώνονται, μεταξύ άλλων, με αναβιβασμό τού τόνου στην προπαραλήγουσα, είτε υπάρχει συλλαβική αύξηση είτε όχι. Παραδείγματα (στο γ΄ ενικό): χαρίζει - χάριζε, απλώνει - άπλωνε, βγάζει - έβγαζε, δείχνει - έδειχνε κ.τ.ό. Η τάση αυτή προφανώς άσκησε αναλογική πίεση, ώστε το ρήμα ανήκει να σχηματίσει επίσης τον μη αποδεκτό τύπο *άνηκε (πβ. κ. παρατατικός πρόσεχε αντί του αρχ. προσεῖχεν).


Έχω βγάλει το δημοτικό στην Αμερική και το γυμνάσιο και το λύκειο στην Ελλάδα. Λόγω αυτού, ουσιαστικά δεν διδάχθηκα ποτέ τους γραμματικούς κανόνες της νέας ελληνικής, οι οποίοι μάλλον πρέπει να διδάσκονται στο δημοτικό. Κάποιους μπορεί να τους διδασκόμασταν και στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο· ούτως ή αλλως, πάντως, στα φιλολογικά πάντοτε ήμουν σκράπας. Έτσι, τέτοιου είδους "λάθη", που οφείλονται σε γενίκευση κανόνων (_ανοίγω - άνοιγα,_ άρα: _ανήκω - άνηκα_) και σε άγνοια των εξαιρέσεων, τα κάνω συχνά. Βάζω το "λάθη" σε εισαγωγικά γιατί, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, όταν ένα λάθος είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένο (και το συγκεκριμένο είναι: 98300 ευρήματα βγάζει το google για το άνηκε), κάποια στιγμή παύει να θεωρείται λάθος και γίνεται αποδεκτός εναλλακτικός τύπος. Αυτό νομίζω ότι θέλει να τονίσει και ο sarant παραπάνω, και το παράδειγμα του Χατζηαργύρη το χρησιμοποιεί απλά ως πρόσθετο επιχείρημα.




nickel said:


> Αν κάνετε εκπομπή και πείτε «άνηκε», δεν θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να διαμαρτυρηθώ.



Ευτυχώς, γιατί αν ποτέ βρεθώ σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή είναι σίγουρο ότι κάποιο γλωσσικό λάθος θα το κάνω.
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, πόσοι _δεν_ κάνουν λάθη στον προφορικό τους λόγο; Και πόσο μπορεί πια να ενοχληθεί κάποιος από ένα τέτοιο γλωσσικό λάθος; Μάλλον επίδειξη ελιτισμού ήθελε να κάνει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου εδώ. Ή, θα έλεγε κάποιος κακοπροαίρετος, επίδειξη κομπλεξισμού.


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2012)

Ο Χατζηαργύρης είναι δόκιμος λογοτέχνης και δεν είναι φανατικός δημοτικιστής -γιαυτό δεν ανάφερα τον Νίκο Νικολαΐδη τον Κύπριο, που επίσης χρησιμοποιεί τον ίδιο τύπο, και είναι σημαντικότατος λογοτέχνης αλλά μαλλιαρός. Άρα, χρησιμοποιώντας τον τύπο, του δίνει κάποια διαπιστευτήρια. 

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι ο τύπος "άνηκε" είναι προτιμητέος έναντι του "ανήκε", αλλά, ναι, το θεωρώ σημαντικό και άξιο αναφοράς να χρησιμοποιεί έναν εναλλακτικό τύπο ένας δόκιμος λογοτέχνης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 22, 2012)

Όχι, αυτό είναι από τα ελάχιστα πράγματα στα οποία διαφωνώ με τον Νίκο (τον sarant). Ο Νίκος πιστεύει στην επιβεβαίωση ενός τύπου μέσω λογοτεχνικής αυθεντίας ενώ εγώ το βρίσκω ελιτιστικό. Με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο αν έναν τύπο τον αποδεχόταν ή δεν τον αποδεχόταν ο Καβάφης, ο Χατζηαργύρης ή ο Χατζόπουλος. Δεν μετατρέπουν το λάθος σε σωστό ούτε υποβιβάζουν την ορθότητα ενός τύπου αν δεν τον χρησιμοποιούν.

Edit: Συμπέσαμε, Νίκο.:laugh:


----------

